
Ask HN: Resume templates compliant with ATS? - alphagrep12345
I recently came to know that whenever we apply at a tech company, our resumes are first parsed by ATS (Application tracking system) to find out if our resume is relevant to the position. I also read that several of the resumes people use are not parsed well by ATS, resulting in an immediate disqualification. What are some of the resume templates which work well with ATS?
======
viraptor
You can check on your own. There are a few systems which will give you
summaries. For example [https://www.jobscan.co/](https://www.jobscan.co/)

> I also read that several of the resumes people use are not parsed well by
> ATS, resulting in an immediate disqualification

That could maybe be possible in a massive company with terrible HR and with
loads of people applying for the same position. (do you want to work there?)
Anyone else is not going to rely entirely on a random parsing solution.

